# Heating Honey in 5-Gal Bucket for Bottling



## mark2215 (May 16, 2015)

I use a home medical heating pad wrapped around the bucket. I put a thermometer between the bucket and pad. The temp was 105 which was perfect to get the honey to flow nicely


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I was thinking that a water bed heater would be just the ticket. Never tried it though.... just a thought.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

mark2215 said:


> I use a home medical heating pad wrapped around the bucket. I put a thermometer between the bucket and pad. The temp was 105 which was perfect to get the honey to flow nicely


Not a bad idea Mark.


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

The heating pads that are sold nowadays do not allow for continuous heating and turn off when the pad gets "to hot". I personally wired around the selector switch to keep the heating pad on whenever it is plugged in. Two pads heat up a 5 gallon bucket very nicely without darkening the honey. 

Grass roots technology


----------



## matrout76 (Feb 2, 2013)

i used one of these on a 5 gallon bucket and it maintained a temperature of 95F:

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/electric-fermentation-heater


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a bucket warmer
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-358.html


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I took a.differnt way. I made a cabinet with a couple of shelves In it with two light bulbs on a temperature controller. Work great when I have crystallized honey.


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

check out "the power blanket lite" It has worked great for me. It's available from ......... wait for it .........Amazon


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I use a retired chest freezer with 3 lights in it and a thermostat set at 110-115. Let it sit in there for a few days and it's good to go.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

matrout76 said:


> i used one of these on a 5 gallon bucket and it maintained a temperature of 95F:
> 
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/electric-fermentation-heater


matrout, did you use a temp controller with that electric fermentation heater? If so, which one?

I checked out your link and noticed in the reviews that this fermentation heater is identical to heating elements used for the floor of reptile cages. Without the controller, you can buy this heat element by the foot much cheaper from an online reptile supply store ($3 per foot for the 12" wide heat strip):
http://www.reptilebasics.com/12-heat-tape

However you may need a temp controller for this heat tape. Here is one for $20:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+11148+20115+6544&pcatid=6544


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally found a decent sized heating pad without an auto shutoff timer. It's difficult to find the larger sized blankets that have a controller that can be set where it doesn't shutoff after an hour or two. It's not cheap though......$34.14 from Amazon but it has free shipping if you are an Amazon Prime member. About the same cost as putting together your own heater from reptile equipment but it's already together........and you can use it for other purposes as well (it's intended purpose) so I think I'll give this a try:

Here is a link:
http://www.amazon.com/DMI-Deluxe-Electric-Heating-Arthritis/dp/B001BJV210/ref=sr_1_8?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1443623441&sr=1-8&keywords=conair+heat+pad


----------



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

BeeAttitudes said:


> It's not cheap though......$34.14 from Amazon but it has free shipping if you are an Amazon Prime member.[/URL]


Is your price from amazon actually $34.14?
I have heard that Amazon's price changes in different areas. My price here in Baltimore Maryland is $48.53. I would be curious to hear what price others are getting around the country.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

BeeOne said:


> Is your price from amazon actually $34.14?
> I have heard that Amazon's price changes in different areas. My price here in Baltimore Maryland is $48.53. I would be curious to hear what price others are getting around the country.


Yes, $34.14 for me. For Amazon Prime, maybe they vary the cost based on shipping costs since shipping is included? Just a thought.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I do a bunch of fish tanks and was wondering if a submersible fish tank heater would work. The heaters are completely sealed and good to +/- .5 degrees with an auto shutoff. For the most part they are not as hot as a light bulb.


----------



## Sonoramic413 (Aug 10, 2013)

BeeOne said:


> Is your price from amazon actually $34.14?
> I have heard that Amazon's price changes in different areas. My price here in Baltimore Maryland is $48.53. I would be curious to hear what price others are getting around the country.


$48.53 here as well. Also a prime member


----------



## matrout76 (Feb 2, 2013)

BeeAttitudes said:


> matrout, did you use a temp controller with that electric fermentation heater? If so, which one?
> 
> I checked out your link and noticed in the reviews that this fermentation heater is identical to heating elements used for the floor of reptile cages. Without the controller, you can buy this heat element by the foot much cheaper from an online reptile supply store ($3 per foot for the 12" wide heat strip):
> http://www.reptilebasics.com/12-heat-tape
> ...


I am borrowing it from my parents who make beer and wine...but i don't think there is a controller on it. I will check it out more closely tonight. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I see an Amazon price of $48.53 as well. But note that the heating pad is _not _being sold by Amazon. Per the product page ...


> Price:	$48.53 & FREE Shipping
> Only 18 left in stock.[HIGHLIGHT] Ships from and sold by Brazos Walking Sticks[/HIGHLIGHT].
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DMI-Deluxe-El...id=1443623441&sr=1-8&keywords=conair+heat+pad


'Brazos Walking Sticks' is the seller, and fulfills the order. That also means that heating pad is not eligible for Amazon Prime, as Prime only applies to items that Amazon ships itself. For items that are available through Amazon Marketplace, such as this heating pad, Amazon is simply collecting a fee for connecting the buyer & seller, and handling payment processing. In this sense, Amazon Marketplace is very similar to Ebay.

The implications for Marketplace customers who may be concerned about state sales tax is that it is the nexus of the _seller_, in this case Brazos, that determines whether or not state sales tax is collected. 

Amazon now has a warehouse facility in Tennessee, so my 'normal' Amazon purchases are subject to TN state sales tax, but if I buy from an Amazon Marketplace seller who has no facilities in TN, then _no _state sales tax is collected.


----------

